# Tire Profile Difference



## CCruze14 (Jun 11, 2020)

I am looking for some All-Season Performance tires (might just go with summer tires idk) but most of the tires I am finding that would fit my 2014 LS are 215/55R16s whereas what I currently have are 215/60R16s. What difference other than comfort and ride height would the profile difference make? Other than my speedometer being off by a bit?

Also any suggestions for good brands to look at would be appretiated!


----------



## CCruze14 (Jun 11, 2020)

I am getting into autocross, thats the reason I need gripier tires.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

A 215/55R16 will be have a smaller diameter than a 215/60R16. Therefore ride height, ride comfort, and the speedometer reading will be affected.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

^ what he said

I'm running a 45-profile (up from 40) on mine and there's a difference of ~3-4 MPH at highway speeds vs indicated. I did it for increased ride comfort.

Going the opposite would get you less sidewall, which, given everything else the same, would improve handling and decrease ride comfort with less sidewall flex.

There are other things to take into account - generally higher speed ratings (say, H vs V) have stiffer sidewalls that improve handling with stiffer sidewalls as well. Obviously different tire makes/models will ride/handle differently as well.

If your goal is to drive competitively but still daily drive the car, you'll want to be looking a class or two higher than regular "Performance" all-season - and maybe at another set of larger wheels.



https://www.tirerack.com/tires/types/tiretype.jsp


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

As someone who auto X his diesel... but a dedicated set of rims and tires. Even ultra high performance summer tires will take a beating. A set of dedicated tires will cost
You less $$ over the long run.


----------



## CCruze14 (Jun 11, 2020)

pandrad61 said:


> As someone who auto X his diesel... but a dedicated set of rims and tires. Even ultra high performance summer tires will take a beating. A set of dedicated tires will cost
> You less $$ over the long run.


This is my goal in the long run. I was looking at finding a junkyard Eco with its rims intact and buying just the rims and getting the tires off of that. I am more or less trying to get myself introduced at this time. Eventual goal for a truly competive car is a late 80's MR2. But that a few years off...


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

CCruze14 said:


> This is my goal in the long run. I was looking at finding a junkyard Eco with its rims intact and buying just the rims and getting the tires off of that. I am more or less trying to get myself introduced at this time. Eventual goal for a truly competive car is a late 80's MR2. But that a few years off...


as long as you know what to expect. The steel rims is a great option if they offer good tire selection in that size. I love the turbo gen mr2 and was envious of its ability when I had a mk3 Supra turbo. The surpa was superior in comfort and stability however. These where my stock tires after 40k and occasional auto X/ way spirited driving in nice mountain roads. Mind you perfect 5k tire rotation and psi. 



http://imgur.com/a/rlk5L5b


----------



## CCruze14 (Jun 11, 2020)

pandrad61 said:


> These where my stock tires after 40k and occasional auto X/ way spirited driving in nice mountain roads


Wow, just wow. So expect to go through a lot of tires... Noted.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

CCruze14 said:


> Wow, just wow. So expect to go through a lot of tires... Noted.


You have to remember the Cruze uses very rudimentary McPherson struts upfront and the torsion beam in the rear with the watts link if the right option is applied. That’s why I have a box of Bilstien B16 coil over sitting ready to be installed with a white line sway bar. This set up with adjustable cam bolts should really help with the tire scrub up front. That and since I have a diesel it has a lot more weight upfront.


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

I am not sure what is avaliable for 16, but I went up from 215/55/17 to 225/50/17 this maintained the same diameter so no speedometer drift. Also I gave me a slightly stiffer sidewall and more surface area on the road. I used this on a track day a VIR and it surprised both my instructor and me how far you could push before starting to get the I'm about to break free squeal from the tire. maybe a 225/55/16 will work the stock tire is 26.1" the 225/55/16 is 25.7" ... close.. there might be a closer combo this is just what i found with a quick look.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

shimmy816 said:


> I am not sure what is avaliable for 16, but I went up from 215/55/17 to 225/50/17 this maintained the same diameter so no speedometer drift. Also I gave me a slightly stiffer sidewall and more surface area on the road. I used this on a track day a VIR and it surprised both my instructor and me how far you could push before starting to get the I'm about to break free squeal from the tire. maybe a 225/55/16 will work the stock tire is 26.1" the 225/55/16 is 25.7" ... close.. there might be a closer combo this is just what i found with a quick look.


I have 17’s stock on the diesel so idk about 16. I’m 215/55/17 same as what came factory but with BFG sport comp 2 a/s. Just the tire change made a huge difference. On the giant new round about I can push that diesel hard into it and the tires scrub but they don’t cry, they just do it. While the Cruze hS primitive suspension, it was tuned very well for stability so it really does hang on.


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

*General* *GMAX* AS05 is what I got in the 225 size and they are incredibly sticky with the tire and size


----------



## Striper1 (May 7, 2020)

I had a Sonic with the 16" wheels that I put the same Generals on and they were a tremendus improvement oer the dangerous Kumhos the car came with. I had a sidwall on one split open driving at 75 on the highway. I have no idea how I was able to drive the car home. I now have a 2015 Cruze LTZ with the 18" wheels and a set of Michelin Pilot +3's. There is a major improement in ride and handling with these tires over the OEM tires which were Michelin MXM"s. The car drives great and is also amazing on rainy roads and puddles which are a way of life here in southern Florida. I'm looking to improve the handling without going to the expense of coilovers. Has anyone used the KYB shocks from Rockauto? 
Changing the subject: I have the Mylink radio with all the features except NAV. What would be the way to add it to my radio. There is an option in the radio's menu for Nav but it doesn't do anything. GM was no help.


----------

